# Israel in talks with European Bank regarding investing in Egypt



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) is considering an Egyptian application for funds that could total as much as 1bn EUROS per year, the bank’s president said Tuesday in Tel Aviv

Thomas Mirow, the president of the EBRD, met with Israeli Finance Minister Yuval Steinitz and Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman on Monday.

According to the Jerusalem Post, they are discussing with Israel a possible “key role” in Egypt’s economic development through the bank.

The EBRD website states that it envisages Israel’s role in Egypt as “...creating new businesses and to provide employment and so help contribute to the political, economic and social stability of the country.”

Mirow did not go so far as to state that the parties supported investing in Egypt, but rather that they both agree that stabilising Egypt through the economy is logical. Both Israel and Egypt are shareholders in the bank.

The bank is considering offering development funds in response to the initial request by the regime of the former Egyptian president, Hosni Mubarak in May of 2010 to identify areas of the economy that the European Bank could develop.

This current transitional government has reiterated interest in development funds from the EBRD through a letter dated 10 March from the interim Minister for International Cooperation Faiza Abu Naga.

The paper added that there were three main areas in which the bank saw they could help Egypt: establishing an efficient and robust finance sector, fostering competitive small- and medium-sized companies and improving the standard of the services in local municipalities. 

source: Egypt News - Israel in talks with European Bank regarding investing in Egypt


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The paper added that there were three main areas in which the bank saw they could help Egypt: establishing an efficient and robust finance sector, *fostering competitive small- and medium-sized companies *and improving the standard of the services in local municipalities. 

The key words here regarding back-door policies are highlighted. There are always ulterior motives.

Once Israel gets involved with SME's in Egypt the floodgates will open for housing developments. This is not in anyone's interest as we see the effect in Palestine Gaza Strip and West Bank.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Egypt can better sell their shares in this bank, worth 21Million Euros!! Who decided to invest in this bank in the first place?? 
Our shareholders [EBRD - About us]


----------

